# CREEEPY!!!



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

WHAT THE ! THIS IS, BY FAR, THE SCARIEST "maltese" I HAVE EVER SEEN!

SO NOT MALTESE!

EBAY AUCTION ITEM]


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

OH MY! That will certainly give you nightmares!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Did you see her Chihuahua? Holy Mother of all that is good and right!!!

Sweet Lord-those eyes are really scary!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Those eyes give me the creeps! Looks nothing like the sweet like Maltese babies that we know and love.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Hmmmm.....









it looks more like a monkey, even the feet. Definatley scary looking. Did you look at her other auctions? The chi looks like a pig


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Yes! The chi looks like a pig. OMG. I feel sort of sorry to be making fun. This person sees themselves as an artist. Look at the prices! She needs to spend time with a maltese. She hasn't begun to capture the look. LOL


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That sure isn't what all of our little







look like







Thank goodness


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG that is terrible, I think her efforts may reflect her own personality somehow, it's all in the eyes


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thanks for the great laugh this morning... that is hysterical!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think im going to have nightmares now


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Oct 15 2005, 02:10 AM
> *Yes!  The chi looks like a pig.  OMG.  I feel sort of sorry to be making fun.  This person sees themselves as an artist.  Look at the prices!  She needs to spend time with a maltese.  She hasn't begun to capture the look.  LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109906*


[/QUOTE]

I agree, maltese eyes are have the sweetest expression. This person is sooo far away from reality. And BTW, fairies should be beautiful and delicate, or am i missing something here???


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

:new_Eyecrazy:







:excl:


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Oct 15 2005, 01:15 AM
> *Did you see her Chihuahua? Holy Mother of all that is good and right!!!
> 
> Sweet Lord-those eyes are really scary!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109899*


[/QUOTE]








omg you totally cracked me up! thanks


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL.....woo....that WAS creepy.







Yikes.....I'm still gathering myself.......yeesh......


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Her auction says that she owns a maltese. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I had to quick look at Cosmo just to get that
image out of my head.

I would hate to see what her maltese looks like if that is suppose
to be a replicate.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Oct 15 2005, 10:07 AM
> *Her auction says that she owns a maltese.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109971*


[/QUOTE]


Maybe her maltese looks like that...in her twisted mind.









I cannot close my eyes-I keep seeing that THING staring at me!!!! :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

dudu dudu dudu dudu ....it's the pet cemetary malt!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i think it'd be cute if it had other eyes and a little fur on the mustache. lol.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

This is truly a "don't know whether to laugh or cry situation"! What's up with those feet? Part human/part monkey? I know with art sometimes I just don't see the artist "vision" for the project, but that is just scary.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW








Did you see her starting bid??????????????? Do you think anyone would REALLY PAY THAT?????

OH MY OH MY OH MY.......................

My Mother always said if you can't say anything nice don't say anything..............................I gues I have nothing to say


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Oct 15 2005, 11:48 AM
> *I cannot close my eyes-I keep seeing that THING staring at me!!!! :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=109991*


[/QUOTE]
:new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that is totally freaky


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Looked sort of like the characters in "Planet of the Apes!"


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppymom_@Oct 15 2005, 12:44 PM
> *EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you look at her sold items, she sold the chihuahua one previously for $113!!!! I can't believe it! I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder! 

I heard this saying the other day, "if you can't say nothing nice, come sit next to me" lol


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

OH my that would give me night mares!!!!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Wha in the world!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Whoa.. I'm speechless, that's one of the weirdest things I've seen.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I did not even look at the link I know it is the one on ebay I saw last night, looks like something out of cats on broadway. The eyes are weird. It freaked me out until I thought about the cats show. Maybe it is dogs. Only kidding. Not all art is loved by everyone, but this one sure had an impact!!!! This one was far over the edge and not a Malt rather a silence of the lambs version.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Oct 15 2005, 11:18 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
eeeewww grosssss....you mean like ADDITIONAL sets of creepy eyes or just DIFFERENT-than-it-currently-has eyes? either way this is going to give me creepy dog nightmares.

thanks to whoever posted this LOL

ann marie and the "equally sleep deprived" buttercup


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Ewwww!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

LOL! the buttercup. 


the whole idea of that thing is that its a fairy. well, i THINK thats what its supposed to be. LOL. thats why it has those long arms and legs. which...i guess thinking about it---doesnt really make sense. i think someone should email the auctioner person.


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Ummmmm. What was that? The eyes are of a human...maltese are supposed to have black eyes. And the fur...which on a Maltese is gorgeous...sure looks better than my hair...looks like stretched out cotton balls. And why are the feet...a baby's arms? No wonder she has 5 hrs to go and 0 bids!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Either her Maltese is a mutant or she is the most untalented "sculptor" I've ever seen!

Pink toe pads? No, they are black!
Dog paws that look like babies feet? :new_Eyecrazy: 
And those eyes! 

I couldn't even look at the Chi.....I can't believe she has a Maltese and a Chihuahua and thinks these "things" she created look like those breeds.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

ummm... is someone really going to buy that?


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Very Strange


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj+Oct 15 2005, 05:43 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at her sold items, she sold the chihuahua one previously for $113!!!! I can't believe it! I guess beauty really is in the eye of the beholder! 

I heard this saying the other day, "if you can't say nothing nice, come sit next to me" lol
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110064
[/B][/QUOTE]
* "if you can't say nothing nice, come sit next to me"* 

I love that quote! The first time I heard it was in the movie "Steel Magnolia's", it's soooo funny!!


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry off topic but I must say KODIE IS ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, that little face is too cute for words....shhhh, don't tell Aidan.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

OMG!!! That thing is frightening!


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

OK, I think I have this figured out. She must have gotten her Maltese and her Chi from a puppy mill and she thinks they all look like this. The eyes are what is so freaky on the Malt and the Chi does look like a pig.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

That thing is just nasty. The eyes were some kind of human eyes and it had human baby feet for paws. I suppose this is what the result would be if a maltese mated with Dennis Rodman. *shivers* It sure got Dennis Rodman's hair, not silky maltese hair.


----------

